
Advice on finding a path forward - throw_for_throw
Hi,<p>Yesterday I was forced to withdraw from a discrete mathematics course I was taking at a local university while working full time as a Software Dev at a demanding startup.<p>This is very discouraging, as I had been taking two courses (discrete math and calculus I) as a non-matriculated student to attempt to apply to graduate programs in the future.  I am concerned that this withdrawal, coupled with my relatively lackluster performance in a non-technical degree will only damage my chances further.<p>Is my best option at this juncture to forgo school and just focus on experience?  Or would reducing my work to part time to have more bandwith for school be a viable option?<p>I am trying to improve my mathematical background to have a chance at working more in the domain of ML in the future.  Does anyone here have experience  building their mathematical background while working full time?<p>Thanks
======
justinzollars
Who forced you to do this? Why did you let them know what you do on your time?

~~~
throw_for_throw
No one forced me other than myself - I just don't have the time to focus on
two courses and meet the demands of my current employer (which spills over
into 50-60) hours per week. I took a quiz that I am sure I failed, and chose
to withdraw instead of getting below an A in the class.

